# My Mouse Family



## Viverrinae (Nov 22, 2016)

I have three distinct mice with three distinct personalities but regardless of that they all have special places in my heart because I attached unreasonably high meaning to everything, lol.

They're all does right now but once my cage is built I will be expanding.

First doe is Rose, a white and gray mouse. She's the largest I have and aggressive so right at the moment she is housed alone. 









Next is Iris. She is by far my favorite. She's the friendliest, comes right to me when I open the cage. Never runs from me and will sit on my shoulder all day if I let her. 









Last is Daisy, my newest addition. She is much more timid but got along great with Iris from the beginning. Slowly, she is warming up to me when handling, but still runs for her life when I initially open the cage, lol. She's really pretty and appealing to the eye, though. I've been advised that she is pied brindle.


----------

